# Lost disc/device : Can't stat



## jaymax (Dec 22, 2011)

O/S FreeBSD 7.2

A partial failure of the power unit, 5 or 3V supply was compromised. The system starts, up/reboot in single user mode. Running *fsck* returns 
	
	



```
CAN'T STAT /dev/ad4s1d
```
 A device handle in my /etc/fstab file for one of my storage disks. Listing of /dev/ shows ad4s1d to be missing.


```
# cd /dev
# ./MAKEDEV ad4s1d
./MAKEDEV: not found
```

Now, where is the MAKEDEV script located when started in single user mode? I searched /dev, /bin and /sbin to no avail. I tried "Fixit" Live File System but could not get in to /mnt/dev nor any other location for doing a MAKEDEV.

Please advise!
THANKS!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2011)

MAKEDEV is deprecated, and was removed. Its successor is devfs(5)/devfs(8)/devfs.conf(5).


----------



## jaymax (Dec 23, 2011)

I may have lost something here, I guess mknod is also deprecated! 
I have read through the 'devfs' man pages but could not figure out how to regenerate the /dev entries. The man pages did not provide any information on if the /etc/fstab file is still needed and if not, how to transition from it. 

Any additional directive(s) would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2011)

Devices 'automagically' appear in /dev/. There's nothing to generate by hand.

Look at dmesg(8) and see if the drive itself is detected.


----------



## jaymax (Dec 23, 2011)

Excerpts from dmesg:


```
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3fef0000 (3) failed
---
plip0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
```
That particular disk is not detected, other disks and CDROMs are.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2011)

jaymax said:
			
		

> That particular disk is not detected, other disks and CDROMs are.


Then it's most likely fried. No amount of driver loading will resurrect it.


----------

